# Full-Time Deacons?



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 17, 2012)

When I served at a previous church as associate pastor, one of the deacons was a full-time staff member. And while his title was "adminitrator" he functioned very much in the way a deacon should, only in a full-time capacity (i.e. finance, building and grounds, benevolence, etc.). I have thought many times that when churches reach the size that they require these kinds of positions, it would be good for them to consider it within the context of diaconal ministry and employ that standard of qualification and terminology as opposed to borrowing terminology from the corporate sector. This seems to me like a more deliberately biblical approach to these kinds of ministry/staff positions.

What think ye?


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 17, 2012)

I have known of at least one Reformed Baptist Church who had a full time paid deacon. The ministries and diaconal responsibilities were so extensive that it was a prudent thing in their case.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 17, 2012)

It can be appropriate for a large church. I've been part of a Presbyterian church that had a few such positions. Although in some ways those holding these positions had to be thought of as staff, they were deacons first, they continued to hold that office, and their work was thought of as part of the church's diaconal ministry.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2012)

I remember reading about "missionary deacons" when I was in the OPC. They were men who were on the foreign mission field for a year or longer performing certain tasks (whether carpentry or whatever) that were not related to the ministry of the word or administration of the sacraments.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Biblically, the office of Deacon, at least the normative pattern appears to be qualified by I Timothy 3 and Titus I, and elected by the congregation to serve.

It could be worked out to maintain the office and have it a paid position with paid responsibilities, but there are some potential conflicts of the two patterns to be aware of. It might be easier to just have an employee, accountable by church discipline who interfaces with Diaconate regularly also.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2012)

While I have never thought of full time paid deacons, it probably would be better than the essentially corporate structure that many churches have now. Also, too many churches have this multiplication of paid staff and basically sideline the elders, with them being little more than a board that rubber stamps whatever the leadership wants to do. Of course, in many cases, the elders are chosen by non-biblical criteria.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 17, 2012)

Bring on the deacons.

Of course in many Western countries, the State has taken on the role of the provision of the diaconate in large measure: H.E.W., Health, Education and Welfare.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 18, 2012)

I have not encountered a full time paid deacon, but I have met a full time paid ruling elder.


----------

